# Lightroom 5.2 Release Candidate



## DaveS (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Gang,

  Lightroom 5.2 release candidate is out (http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/07/lightroom-5-2-rc-now-available-on-adobe-labs.html).   Looks like a number of things fixed..

  But, that begs the question... Did I miss 5.1?

Dave.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope, you didn't miss anything, they went with 5.2 to restore numbering equivalence with ACR.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 31, 2013)

Please remind me -  a release candidate will simply replace what I have, 5.0, and all photo processing that I do will migrate to the final release of 5.2 -- true?
The only chance I take is finding another error that might cause a problem or a crash - true?

Thanks.


----------



## donoreo (Jul 31, 2013)

New features:

The following new Features have been added in Lightroom 5.2 RC:


A Smoothness adjustment slider has been added to the Detail Panel under Color Noise Reduction.  This helps to reduce low-frequency color mottling artifacts
Refinements to the Spot Healing Tool:
New Feather control
Auto find source method now works better for images with textured areas like rocks, bark, and foliage
Auto find source method now prefers source areas within the crop rectangle

Smart Preview size has been updated to 2560 pixels on the long edge.
Refinements to the Local Adjustment Brush:
Right Click (PC) / Control-click (Mac) on a brush adjustment pin to bring up a context menu to duplicate or delete
Control+Alt+Drag (PC) / Command+Option+Drag (Mac) on a brush adjustment pin to clone (duplicate) that adjustment


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2013)

Jimmsp said:


> Please remind me -  a release candidate will simply replace what I have, 5.0, and all photo processing that I do will migrate to the final release of 5.2 -- true?
> The only chance I take is finding another error that might cause a problem or a crash - true?
> 
> Thanks.


The RC candidate will open your current master catalog and any changes that you make will be stored in that catalog.  Should you need to drop back to 5.0, the adjustments made in 5.2 will be preserved and available. The RC version will standalone from the 5.0 version <del>and both will remain on the computer</del>.
When the final release of 5.2 is available, it will replace the 5.0 install and you will probably need to remove the 5.2RC manually.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 31, 2013)

Cletus - thanks. I had forgotten that 5.0 stays. My experience with RCs is pretty good, so off I go.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 31, 2013)

Cletus: If I publish new galleries to my SmugMug account, do they get lost when LR5.2 Final installs?  Had that issue when going from LR4.4 to LR5 beta to LR5.0 final.

TIA


----------



## JimHess43 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a point of clarification.  Windows 7 installation.  The RC installation replaces the original Lightroom 5.0.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2013)

JimHess43 said:


> Just a point of clarification.  Windows 7 installation.  The RC installation replaces the original Lightroom 5.0.


Yes, for this RC you are correct.  I remembered that behavior for an RC for some earlier version of LR.


----------



## JimHess43 (Jul 31, 2013)

No, it is not just for this RC.  On Windows computers any update has always replaced the previous version.  I know it isn't that way on the Mac.  But that's the way it has always been on the PC.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks all. Good to know. No problem on my end losing 5.0.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 31, 2013)

On my system updates and update RC have always replaced a prior version. Upgrades and Betas do not.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 1, 2013)

So far - I love it. 
Only working on previously imported photos - but it is much more responsive.


----------



## JimHess43 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, but you are on Windows. I have never used a Mac. But my understanding is that each previous update has to be manually removed. Apparently the Mac installer just adds the new version without removing the previous. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's the understanding I have.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 1, 2013)

Gene_mtl said:


> Cletus: If I publish new galleries to my SmugMug account, do they get lost when LR5.2 Final installs?  Had that issue when going from LR4.4 to LR5 beta to LR5.0 final.
> 
> TIA



Version changes can create that type of issue but this update shouldn't. However Smugmug and others can change things behind the scenes so it may pay to check with Smugmug for safety!


----------



## Gene_mtl (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Geoff. Will double check with SmugMug's community of any one has issues.


----------



## rhynetc (Aug 1, 2013)

I loaded 5.0 as a 30-day trial, then loaded 5.2RC and found that the release candidate seemed to have replaced the trial installation and now shows the registration option grayed out.  I assume that means I can use 5.2RC until the expiration of Sept 30 at which point I will have to load a registered version rather than the RC version.  If I'm right this amounts to a 60-day free trial...

Is my interpretation correct?

Btw, I'm not trying to get comething for nothing, I have a serial number but find that I cannot enter it now that I've loaded the release candidate.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 1, 2013)

*rhynetc.  *The RC is not considered a part of the upgrade cycle.  It really exists as a timed copy (i.e. it will expire  sometime in the future after the FINAL has been released.  The S/N that you have is for a FINAL version and subsequent decimal upgrades of the same.  When LR5.2 final is released, you will need to d/l this and then apply your license to that install.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2013)

rhynetc said:


> I assume that means I can use 5.2RC until the expiration of Sept 30 at which point I will have to load a registered version rather than the RC version.  If I'm right this amounts to a 60-day free trial...



Essentially, yes. The trial's reset with each dot release too. But since you have a serial number, you'll probably want to use it as soon as 5.2 final comes out, rather than waiting for the RC to expire.


----------



## rhynetc (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Cletus & Victoria


----------



## realspear (Aug 2, 2013)

*Not All That Good*

Some old bugs fixed, some not.  And some new bugs.  One I have run into is truly bizarre, and Adobe will not respond about it.  WB won't work for me on photos previously processed with LR 5.  And then it seems to think it's happening in Camera Raw, which makes no sense at all.  I've attached a screen snap of how the history shows for the non-functioning WB.  What a mess....

Very disappointing, and since I let LR 5 expire without purchasing due to the export bug, Adobe slipped my payment a quarter.  Looks like it will be another quarter if they keep putting out bugs like this.  I don't get it, first the Creative Cloud disaster and now a product they can't properly debug before putting it out there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't reproduce that realspear - can you give me exact steps?  And when you say "Adobe will not respond about it," where did you report it?


----------



## realspear (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Victoria - So far, I have only seen it on a number of photos previously edited in LR5.  I have not seen it happen on photos that were not edited at all in LR or that were edited in LR 4.  However, it is possible it could happen on some of those, since it doesn't happen on every single image edited in LR 5.  There aren't many steps - open date folder in Library, go to Develop, pick the white balance dropper, click on the image.  Sometimes nothing happens at all.  Sometimes nothing happens to the image but that "Camera Raw Setting" state appears.  And sometimes it work properly after several clicks.  That the problem is visible in the history shows that something is happening in LR rather than on my computer as there is no way that would appear unless there was a bug somewhere.  I tested it again this morning and have been able to get that same "Camera Raw Setting" state and no action on the photo.  BTW, the sliders work correctly regardless of the image, it just happens with the eyedropper.


----------



## Allan Olesen (Aug 2, 2013)

I tried to reproduce the WB dropper problem on a Sony raw file which was imported in Lightroom 5.0. I couldn't.

Realspear, what type of files do you use in Lightroom? Raw, DNG, JPG or something else?


----------



## Den (Aug 2, 2013)

Will someone please correct the spelling in the thread topic. (Candi*c*ate)


----------



## DaveS (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Gang,

  Lightroom 5.2 release candidate is out (http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/07/lightroom-5-2-rc-now-available-on-adobe-labs.html).   Looks like a number of things fixed..

  But, that begs the question... Did I miss 5.1?

Dave.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 2, 2013)

realspear - ok, what other settings might already be applied to the photo?  any local adjustments, something like that?  There's got to be a step we're missing.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 2, 2013)

Realspear's problem feels more like a catalog problem than a file problem to me. Can you reproduce this by importing the same files into a new catalog?


----------



## Allan Olesen (Aug 2, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Can you reproduce this by importing the same files into a new catalog?


He has stated that it only happens to photos which were previously processed in LR 5. 

I assume that he means "processed in LR 5.0". In which case he should not expect to see the problem when importing the files into LR 5.2RC.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 2, 2013)

I was envisioning the test as importing the files into a new 5.0 catalog, then opening that catalog in 5.2RC. I should have been more explicit.


----------



## realspear (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's a complete history on one that it happened with.  Regardless of what is causing it, there is no conceivable reason that the history should say that.  Looks like they tried to paste in some code from ACR and it doesn't work.


----------



## Allan Olesen (Aug 2, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> I was envisioning the test as importing the files into a new 5.0 catalog, then opening that catalog in 5.2RC.


And of course that is possible - for you and realspear. 

I am on Windows where 5.0 gets deleted when installing 5.2RC. So I didn't think of that option as possible.


----------



## realspear (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately it over-wrote LR 5.  And I won't pay until I see something more bug-free, I didn't pay for LR 5 when I discovered the export sharpening/nr problem, so I can't reload it on this machine.  I don't think it's a Windows thing, I'm on a Mac.


----------

